# Diary of a 19 Year Old Havanese



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Will not be posting any further under Boo in ER. Instead, Boo will be detailing his daily/weekly posts under a new heading. I'm gonna let Boo speak in his own voice. That way you don't get my filtered version. It should be interesting. Boo agrees.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Will not be posting any further under Boo in ER. Instead, Boo will be detailing his daily/weekly posts under a new heading. I'm gonna let Boo speak in his own voice. That way you don't get my filtered version. It should be interesting. Boo agrees.


Oh, I LOVE this!!! 💕 💕 💕


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Why am I expecting something like the following very soon:

From Boo: "Well, you young whipper snappers have it so good! In my day I had to walk up and down two flights of stairs, in the winter, in a foot a snow, both ways, just to get to my supper bowl. So, stop your yappin'!"


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

First Diary Entry

Dear Diary,

My Dad said I need to journal in you to keep my mind bright and fresh. Honestly, I think Dad is the one losing his marbles because I'm fine. However, I will humor him as long as the cookies keep coming. Anyway, Diary, let me introduce myself. My name is Boo, and I am a 19 year old Havanese dog. I was born on a chilly Halloween night in the Southern US. In case you're wondering, Diary, I didn't stay in the South long. Rather, I headed to glamorous Manhattan at 11 weeks. I spent my first 4 years jetting between New York and the beaches of Southern California. That's why my friends call me Boo, The Jetsetter (a mouthfull). I've also lived in Southern France and Palm Springs. Now, I just stay put in the Pasadena, California area.

Well, Diary, today I was pretty tired, and spent most of the day sleeping. I did wake a few times to eat and go potty. I also watched part of a movie with my grandma. She is pretty old and smells like Jasmine and Roses. Sometimes, the smell makes me sneeze. However, she gives me cookies. So, I like to visit her.

Dad told me I have a doctor's appointment this week. Hopefully, he will forget because I am tired of seeing the doctor.

Anyway, Diary, that is enough journaling for now. I need a nap.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Boo! I’m glad you’ve decided to journal. I think this, along with your puzzles, is a great way to keep your mind active. Besides. The rest of us are VERY invested in your welfare at this point. You are a “Havanese Forum Star”!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I LOVE Boo’s journal  It triggered a memory from when I was little. I read a lot of diary and letter style books at some point in elementary school and wanted my diaries to sound more interesting. I started writing to my diary as a person. I wanted it to sound like yours but it did not sound cute and clever like Boo. I kept one I found when my parents were selling their house because it’s funny if you know the story of what I was trying to do, but without context it’s unbelievably creepy and weird and makes me seem like I was completely insane as a child.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi Boo,
Could you tell us about some of your expeditions during your lifetime?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary -

Today, I did not wake up til 7 am. Dad was so excited that he gave me 2 cookies. Dad is too funny. Later, when he was cleaning my room, I noticed that Dad was pointing a funny looking object at my bed. I wonder if that is a camera. Is Dad watching me now? I think that is an invasion of my privacy!! Dad is a retired attorney. So, he should know better

Anyway, Diary, today, I was thinking about the time I spent in France. When I was 9 or 10 years old, Dad took me to the French Rivera for about 8 months to visit a friend. The plane ride was not scary for me at all. In fact, since it was not a commercial flight, I got extra special treatment. I even got to sit on Dad 's lap.

When we arrived in Nice, a big car picked us up and took us to a beautiful home. I even had my own room with a nice woman to take care of me. I guess she knew I was special because she always gave me treats. Dad's friend was very nice. Every one referred to him as "Monsieur le Comte." I'm not sure but I think he was almost as important as me.

One week, we all went to Paris and stayed at a place called Georges V. I think the people there knew that I was very special because they called me "Monsieur Boo." I saw dogs every where on the streets and in the restaurants. Dad even bought me a special dog feeder from Maison Goyard (Chic du Chien boutique). I also got a beautiful collar. My Maltese friend, Lola, almost fainted, when she saw what Dad bought me. The only thing I hated about Paris was the poop on the streets. Yuck!!!

Well, Diary, I will tell you more about other trips another time. Now, I'm feeling hungry and want to eat.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, I got out of my bed all by myself to get a drink of water. I had been practicing with Dad. So, I knew I could do it. Dad was so excited, when he saw me by my water bowl. He even gave me a cookie. Earlier today, Dad gave me some new medicine to help my appetite. I think it made me more sleepy than hungry because I took a five hour nap. Diary, I am gonna play my puzzle game now.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good for you, Boo! Keep surprising your Dad! Show up in all sorts of places he doesn’t expect tou!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Love this thread so much! Sounds like you’re living it up, Boo!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

It is almost 3 am on 11/24, and I am getting ready to sleep. For some reason, I got really hungry around 2 am, and started crying. Lucky, Dad figured out what I wanted cause I needed food. I just wanted cookies not my food earlier in the day. I think it is that medicine he gave me. Now, I am getting in my bed and ready to close my eyes. Night.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Dad tricked me today!! He told me that we were taking a car ride to get more treats. Instead, we ended up at my doctor's office. I got stuck with a needle and had something wrapped around my arm. I heard the doctor say that I gained a little weight, and didn't look too bad for an old guy. Of course, I look good. I was glad to leave that place and get home. I decided to forgive Dad because he gave me 4 cookies, when we got home.

Boo


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Boo,
I hear a lot about treats and cookies. Do you have any favorites?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

KristenC said:


> Boo,
> I hear a lot about treats and cookies. Do you have any favorites?


This is Boo's Dad. Boo is sleeping now. However, if he was awake, he would tell you that he likes cookies from Three Dog Bakery, especially the little peanut butter bones.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love this journal and am glad Boo is feeling good. By the way, didn't the people that started Three Dog Bakery have a TV program at one time featuring the bakery? Or am I thinking of some other program that featured a bakery for dogs.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I love this journal and am glad Boo is feeling good. By the way, didn't the people that started Three Dog Bakery have a TV program at one time featuring the bakery? Or am I thinking of some other program that featured a bakery for dogs.


BoosDad - I'm not sure, if they were featured on a television program. However, they do have an actual well-known bakery in Encino, California. That's where we get stuff.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

The vet emailed Dad on Thursday and told him that my blood pressure is good. However, lab results indicate that my creatinine level rose from 1.0 mg/dl to 1.6 mg/dl in the past 3 weeks. She attributed the increase to my picky eating and my blood pressure medication. So, she told Dad to decrease my blood pressure medication and switch me to the JustFoodForDogs low renal diet for now. She also wants Dad to give me fluids, twice a week for 2 or 3 weeks because my medicine is making me a little dehydrated. Wonder what that means? I know how to drink my water.

Overall, I think I'm doing ok. I'm playing my puzzle games in the morning and night and going to explore in the backyard every afternoon. Sometimes, I get a little weak and fall on my butt. However, I can still do the Havanese hop when Dad motions for me to come.

I'm tired now Diary. So, I am going to take my afternoon nap.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary -

Last night, I did not eat til 3 am. I just was not hungry. Lucky, Dad was not mad, and took me out after I ate.

For some reason, today, I got my appetite back. Maybe, it was the new food Dad gave me, ground lamb with brown rice, blueberries, and cauliflower. I ate every bite. Dad was so proud of me. I think he is gonna give me the same thing tommorow.

Well, I am off to rest now, since I was up with Dad a lot today. We played my puzzle game three times. I also wondered in the backyard, while Dad watered his patio plants. It was a good day.

Signing off now, Diary.

Boo


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary -
> 
> Last night, I did not eat til 3 am. I just was not hungry. Lucky, Dad was not mad, and took me out after I ate.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked your new food, Boo! What puzzle games do you like??


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

LWalks said:


> Glad you liked your new food, Boo! What puzzle games do you like??


Boo likes the games by Nina Ottosson, Dog Smart and Dog Tornado. We have old versions of the games. So, they are made entirely of birch. Lucky, Boo is not a chewer😅.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary -
> 
> Last night, I did not eat til 3 am. I just was not hungry. Lucky, Dad was not mad, and took me out after I ate.
> 
> ...


I think I want Dad to cook for me too, Boo!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

This is great! Love reading Boo's Diaries and his writing style!! My favorite was "I'm not sure but I think he was almost as important as me." Of course I was drinking my coffee and almost spit it on my keyboard as I was reading this!! Boo, you should consider writing a book! Hugs to you! 🤗


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today was a funny day. For some reason, this afternoon, while I was sitting in my bed, Dad pulled up the skin between my shoulder blades, and poked something into me. It did not hurt but felt kinda weird. Dad kept petting me. So, I tried to stay quiet. Whatever, he did was over soon but, man, I had to go pee.

I did feel some spurts of energy, and decided to play my puzzle game, after I relieved myself. Funny thing, I had to pee a couple more times before I felt comfortable to settle down. I did nap for 4-5 hours. Now, I'm ready for my supper.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Today was a funny day. For some reason, this afternoon, while I was sitting in my bed, Dad pulled up the skin between my shoulder blades, and poked something into me. It did not hurt but felt kinda weird. Dad kept petting me. So, I tried to stay quiet. Whatever, he did was over soon but, man, I had to go pee.
> 
> ...


He was trying to turn you into a camel, Boo! LOL!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

I am LOVING Boo’s Diary! Man, he’s really been a Globetrotter! The French Riviera, wow! I can just picture Boo in an adorable little beret 😉


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

My cyber pal, Shama, is entered in a Cutest Pet contest. I hope she wins cause Havanese are definitely the cutest dogs in the world. I should know because I took first prize in the Belmont Shore Best Looking dog contest, when I was five or six. My prize included a luxury spa treatment and a professional photo shoot. Those were the days.

Today, I am back on medication cause I had diarrhea last night. So far, today, I am doing ok. Not sure, if I will eat tonight. I think I'll keep Dad guessing for a while. I need to keep him on his toes.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Boo, you sure are a handsome dude! then AND now!!! Feel better, buddy!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Tonight, I ate every bite of my dinner. The food just tasted really good. I think Dad was shocked 
cause he kept smiling at me. Dad is funny that way. I bet he would faint, if I asked for more food.
Maybe, I will test that theory tomorrow.

Anyway, Diary, I am so happy that, so far, my cyber pal, Shama, has the most votes in her Cutest Pet contest. I hope forum members continue to vote for her, and she stays in the lead. Dad told me that sometimes you have to spend $600.00. to win $300.00. That really makes no sense. Guess that's why Dad loses his shirt in Vegas. He is really bad at arithmatic. Lucky, he didn't become an accountant.

Well, Diary, I am gonna nap for a few hours. Dad will probably wake me to potty at midnight cause he wants me to sleep until 6 am. I guess I have a grooming appointment tomorrow. So, I better get some rest.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, I went to the groomer, and I was the perfect gentleman. I did not fuss, when the nice lady put me in the big tub and washed me. I relaxed while the warm air dried me gently, dreaming of a tropical breeze. I even did not flinch, when the nice lady trimmed my nails. Dad was very proud of me.

I was tired, when I got back home. In fact, I slept for five hours straight. I guess the groomer made me very relaxed.

Well, Dad just put my dinner down. I’m gonna sniff it and see what’s on the menu tonight.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> My cyber pal, Shama, is entered in a Cutest Pet contest. I hope she wins cause Havanese are definitely the cutest dogs in the world. I should know because I took first prize in the Belmont Shore Best Looking dog contest, when I was five or six. My prize included a luxury spa treatment and a professional photo shoot. Those were the days.


Shama thanks you for your support, Boo! We are wondering if this lovely photo is from that professional photo shoot years ago or if it's a current photo? If it's a current photo, can we see one of the professional photos from years ago? Thank you for sharing your diary with us!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama thanks you for your support, Boo! We are wondering if this lovely photo is from that professional photo shoot years ago or if it's a current photo? If it's a current photo, can we see one of the professional photos from years ago? Thank you for sharing your diary with us!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


From BoosDad
That is an old photo from a professional shoot. It is a large, matted and framed photograph. There are a handful of other photographs with Boo, modeling sweaters. However, we have moved so many times. I'm not sure where I put them. If I locate them, I will post a few photos. Boo loved the camera in his earlier years (now not so much).


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I was lazy this morning, and slept in until 9:00 am. After I went outside to potty, Dad and I sat together and played my puzzle games. It was fun.

A little later, Dad took me for a car ride. We went to Nordstrom. I tried to sit quietly in my stroller. However, I started getting a little nervous because there were so many humans around. To my relief, Dad took me home.

Now, I smell something cooking. I think I will get out of my bed and investigate.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You have the most gorgeous eyes, Boo! You are still a lady killer! ❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I was lazy again today, and didn't wake up until 9:00 am. It was just to cold in the house cause Dad likes it freezing. Finally, he turned on the heat at 9:00 am. So, I figured it was safe for me to get up. I wondered in the backyard for 30 minutes, while Dad did some weeding. Dad offered me breakfast, when we came back inside. However, I just wanted a few cookies. I took my yucky medicine and sat with Dad, so I could get some extra cookies. 

It's 3:00 pm now, Diary. Dad woke me an hour ago to go potty and have some lunch. For some reason, I am just not hungry. Rather, I'm ready for another nap. At my age, I'm a pro napper, and love to sleep. However, to quote Sondheim, "I'm still here." Guess those naps really help. 

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love seeing pics of Boo, he looks like a youngster and very handsome too!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Well, Dad was totally shocked to learn that I ate every bit of my supper before 10 pm. Maybe, he keeps it cold in the house to make me hungry. I don't know but everything tasted good tonight. I just came back inside from going potty, and am getting ready for bed. 

Dad told me that a cat is tied with Shama for first place in the Cutest Pet contest. Go figure, I always thought a Havanese dog is much cuter than any cat. I guess you learn something new everyday. I sure hope that people start voting for Shama, so that she takes the lead again. I will be really sad, if a cat or a dog with a "cigarette" in his/her mouth beats Shama.

Dad told me that we will do our best to help Shama take first place. He told me to stay positive. That is what I am going to do.

Am off to sleep now.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, I was just ravenous, when Dad put down my breakfast. I licked my plate clean. I could tell that Dad was pleased with me. After eating, I got a big drink of water, and went over to the stairs, so that Dad could take me outside. Dad put a gate by the stairs, so that I can see where to stop, even in low light.

Now, it is time for my morning nap.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope you had a good nap precious Boo.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, it was nice and sunny. So, I wondered in the backyard for thirty minutes. Dad was pruning the rose bushes. They are still flowering and look pretty. However, i don't like thorns, so I always steer clear of them.

After my little outdoor time, I spent most of the day sleeping. I did play my two puzzle games. However, i did not feel like eating lunch today. Maybe, I will have a little dinner around 10 pm.

Yawn!! I think I need a little snooze now.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I woke up today at 8 am, went potty, played my puzzle game, and ate all my breakfast. Dad was proud of me. I thought it was gonna be a relaxing day. However, Dad tricked me. He took me to the doctor, where they poked me with needles and put a cuff around my arm. I was so upset that I did a protest poop. I was mad at Dad all the way home, and would not look at him. Finally, after, he gave me 3 cookies, I decided I would stop being mad at him. But, he better be nice to me the rest of the week.

Taking a nap now.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I woke up today at 8 am, went potty, played my puzzle game, and ate all my breakfast. Dad was proud of me. I thought it was gonna be a relaxing day. However, Dad tricked me. He took me to the doctor, where they poked me with needles and put a cuff around my arm. I was so upset that I did a protest poop. I was mad at Dad all the way home, and would not look at him. Finally, after, he gave me 3 cookies, I decided I would stop being mad at him. But, he better be nice to me the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


Poor Boo! Ducky had to go to the vet today too, Boo... but they just checked his teeth, they didn't poke him. Be brave, dear Boo, Dad is just taking good care of you! 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Dad said the doctor called about me. I guess all my tests (that's why they poked me I guess) look good for my age. Dad said the doctor still wants me to receive fluids once a week until my six week recheck (not again), and continue with all my medications. Since I like my kidney diet, the doctor will let me continue to eat it (yum yum), even though I am not Stage 2 kidney disease. I guess I need to listen to Dad and the doctor, if I want to feel good.

Diary, Dad just told me that Shama, still, is leading in the Cutest Pet contest. I hope that people continue to cast votes for her, so she wins by a landslide. We can't have a cat or a "cigarette" smoking dog think they are better than a Havanese.

Boo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Diary, Dad just told me that Shama, still, is leading in the Cutest Pet contest. I hope that people continue to cast votes for her, so she wins by a landslide. We can't have a cat or a "cigarette" smoking dog think they are better than a Havanese.
> 
> Boo


Boo - Since I'm behind in following posts, I must have missed the post about the Cutest Pet contest. Can you please post the link that would let me vote? Thanks Boo and I'm so glad you a feeling good!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Boo - Since I'm behind in following posts, I must have missed the post about the Cutest Pet contest. Can you please post the link that would let me vote? Thanks Boo and I'm so glad you a feeling good!


Look for the post entitled, "A Havanese Must Win." You can also find information in the thread, "A Message from Boo (the old guy) to Forum Members." Sorry, I am not savvy enough to insert a link in this post. I am lucky if I can compose a message without too many typos and grammatical mistakes lol.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today was Dad’s birthday. So, he invited over a few 2-legged walkers for dinner. I heard that Dad made cream of crab soup, pot roast with vegetables, biscuits, and coconut cake. I was a little upset because Dad didn’t offer me any. However, since everyone was excited to see me, I didn’t complain. People even brought presents (I think for me).

I’m kinda exhausted from all the attention. So, I am off to bed.

Boo


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

These are the threads about the cutest pet contest, j
Jackie. It’s not over yet!

Boo’s thread

Shama cutest pet contest

I’m pretty sure the link to vote is in the second thread.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Look for the post entitled, "A Havanese Must Win." You can also find information in the thread, "A Message from Boo (the old guy) to Forum Members." Sorry, I am not savvy enough to insert a link in this post. I am lucky if I can compose a message without too many typos and grammatical mistakes lol.





EvaE1izabeth said:


> These are the threads about the cutest pet contest, j
> Jackie. It’s not over yet!
> 
> Boo’s thread
> ...


Thanks! Got it! I mean, how could Shama even lose?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday, we had a rain and wind storm. So, I could not go out to explore in my yard. However, it is very sunny this morning. So, I joined Dad in the backyard. I found some yellow balls in the grass that smelled kinda funny. Dad told me they are lemons that he uses for tea. I told him he doesn’t need to make any tea for me.

After we came back inside the house, I played my puzzle games. I still am able to finish both of them. Dad said I come from a line of Rhodes scholars. So, I am super smart.

Well, I know I’m smart enough to take a nap now.

Boo


----------



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I woke up today at 8 am, went potty, played my puzzle game, and ate all my breakfast. Dad was proud of me. I thought it was gonna be a relaxing day. However, Dad tricked me. He took me to the doctor, where they poked me with needles and put a cuff around my arm. I was so upset that I did a protest poop. I was mad at Dad all the way home, and would not look at him. Finally, after, he gave me 3 cookies, I decided I would stop being mad at him. But, he better be nice to me the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

You deserve a nice nap, Boo.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Shama is still leading in the Cutest Pet Contest. I hope people keep voting for her. Victory seems so close.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday to your papa, Boo! The cream of crab soup and coconut cake sound delicious to my human ears!

It was ShamaPapa's birthday recently, and I failed to mention it on the forum. Hopefully, you will be able to click on this link to read about it on Instagram. I think you need not have an Instagram account to view the post. You may have to click past something though.

Here is one follow-up post about how awesome ShamaPapa is. It shows him letting Shama lick the bowl after baking her special training cookies.

Here is another follow-up post about how awesome ShamaPapa is. It shows the trails he shovels in the back yard for Shama, and it also shows Shama running down one of the trails.

I hope it's OK that I posted these links in your diary thread, Boo. You love your papa so much that I think you will love Shama's papa too!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

It has been an exhausting day, trying to get out the vote for Shama. However, it seems like Forum members helped deliver a victory for Shama. I am confident, when the official results come out, Shama will be declared the Grand Prize winner. Now, I can get some rest.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary, 

This morning, Dad woke me early and put me in the car. I was really nervous cause I thought I was going to see the doctor. Boy, I sure was happy to learn that Dad was taking me for a groom.

After Dad dropped me off, my main groomer and her helper got to work, giving me a bath and trim. I must say I looked exceptionally handsome, when they completed their work. It was fast too. I was done in an hour. I guess they realize I am a VIP, and should never have to wait. 

I couldn’t wait to get home because I wanted to poop in my own private space not where other people can see me. Dad picks up my poop with a long tool, and puts it in a bucket. I guess he is saving it for something special. 

After I pooped, I got a big drink of water, and played my puzzle game. Dad let me run around in the backyard afterwards. Now, I am getting ready for my afternoon nap.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

You look very handsome Boo. The groomers do a great job and quickly too!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Last night, I finished my dinner by 9 pm. So, I was feeling pretty good at midnight, when Dad took me out to potty. Dad was gonna sleep with me in my room again to make sure I was OK. However, I told him that i would be fine without him, and climbed in my bed to go to sleep.

I slept all by myself until 8:30 am. I was just waking, when Dad came to check on me. He gave me my eyedrops, and took me outside to potty. I got a big drink of water, when I came back inside. After some snuggles with Dad, I played my puzzle. 

I think Dad is real proud of me because I slept all night by myself without any problems.

Boo


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Why am I expecting something like the following very soon:
> 
> From Boo: "Well, you young whipper snappers have it so good! In my day I had to walk up and down two flights of stairs, in the winter, in a foot a snow, both ways, just to get to my supper bowl. So, stop your yappin'!"


Ed and I (me) are laughing hysterically😂 I'm going to go back to the original post and get caught up. Shama papa and Ed really have to meet someda!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Sorry, I have not written in you for a while. Things have been kinda dull lately. However, today, Dad's sister came to visit. She brought me some treats, which tasted really good. I got up and played my puzzle games with her for a little bit. Otherwise, i have just been sleeping most of the day. 

Dad has been letting me sleep by myself for the past week. He told me that he is happy that i am sleeping through the night now. Thank goodness, i was tired of having him snoring in my room all night. I guess he does not realize that his snoring disturbs me. Poor Dad!

It is hard to believe that it is almost 2022. Just about 10 more months til my 20th birthday!!

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This week I have been eating my breakfast at 9:30 am and my dinner at 7:00 pm. Also, i have been going to bed at 11:00 pm and sleeping til 8:00 am. I think Dad is flabbergasted. I love to mess with his mind haha. I guess i am just feeling good this week.

I am going to play my puzzle games now.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Keep up the good work Boo! Love hearing about your eventful day.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I am very excited because we should be getting the official word about Shama's Cutest Pet Contest very soon. I am certain that she will be declared as the winner. I can't wait to get the party started. I better take another snooze, so I can celebrate with everyone.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, I got my haircut. My grandma told me that I looked very handsome. So, I watched a movie with her. After the movie was over, I ate my lunch, because I was very hungry. Dad let me stay outside and sit in the sun, after I went potty. The sun felt good.

I played my puzzle games later in the day, and followed Dad around the house. Now, I am pretty tired and am going to rest.

Boo







View attachment 176669







View attachment 176669


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like you had a nice relaxing Saturday with Grandma and enjoying the beautiful California sunshine Boo. Hope every day moving forward is just as special. 💓


----------



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

What a nice haircut, Boo!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You look GORGEOUS, Boo! (but then, you usually do!) 💗


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Your coat is so pretty!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Dad just told me some exciting news. He said Ricky Ricardo is sponsoring the "Best Veteran" trophy at the Southern California Havanese Club Speciality competition in honor of his best amigo BOO. I am not sure what that all means, as I never belonged to any Havanese Club. However, it makes me feel really special. That Ricky Ricardo is a good guy.

Boo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh exciting! Maybe Ricky can expand upon what this all means and entails. Havie tails of course.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary, Today is grandma's birthday. I think she is very old. Dad took me for a car ride, and we got grandma a birthday cake and a big bunch of flowers. The flowers are pretty but they made me sneeze. I just finished my dinner, and went outside to potty. Dad kept me up so much today. I am just bushed, and going to take a snooze. Yawn!

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like you sure had a busy day visiting with Grandma for her birthday. Grandma visits can be tiring, no wonder you needed a nice nap. Look forward to hearing about all your fun adventures....


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, Dad took me to the groomer. I had a relaxing bath and a little trim. I felt so good, after my bath, that I let Dad stop and buy a new pair of shoes without complaining one bit. I did enjoy the attention from the other shoppers.

After we arrived home, I visited my patch of lawn and ate my lunch. I also played two of my puzzle games. Now, I am gonna take a nap.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

You look very handsome Boo!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh you are a handsome dude!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

On Tuesday, Dad took me to see the doctor. It was not so bad, since Dad brought lots of cookies for me to eat. I am a cookie monster. This morning, Dad told me that my doctor said that my blood work was looking good but she wanted to do a recheck in a month. I have to take five different medicines now to control my IBD and blood pressure. I am a pro at taking my medicine now, and don't fuss at all. 

This past Saturday, Dad made a short video of me exploring the neighborhood by my groomer. Man, I look really good in the video. Dad said he will share it, if he ever figures out how to post it. Knowing Dad, it is gonna be a while lol.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> On Tuesday, Dad took me to see the doctor. It was not so bad, since Dad brought lots of cookies for me to eat. I am a cookie monster. This morning, Dad told me that my doctor said that my blood work was looking good but she wanted to do a recheck in a month. I have to take five different medicines now to control my IBD and blood pressure. I am a pro at taking my medicine now, and don't fuss at all.
> 
> ...


Kodi and I have a deal. He eats one pill followed by two cookies. I just hand it to him. He knows the deal and he's fine with it! LOL!


----------



## Sdeek (Nov 27, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I am very excited because we should be getting the official word about Shama's Cutest Pet Contest very soon. I am certain that she will be declared as the winner. I can't wait to get the party started. I better take another snooze, so I can celebrate with everyone.
> 
> ...


You look VERY handsome! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday, I went to the groomer for my regular two week visit. I was a very good boy, and got lots of pets from my groomer. After my grooming session, I told Dad that I wanted to take a little walk, before we went home. Dad took a little video of me. I think I look really good.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You look GREAT, Boo! Look at that snappy trot! ❤


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

My, my, my, lookin' mighty spiffy and spry there amigo Boo. The only one there I can hear huffin' and puffin' is your Dad! 😉


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Boo!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

DogFather said:


> The only one there I can hear huffin' and puffin' is your Dad! 😉


 LOL! I guess a mouth breather with upper respiratory issues should not post video without some careful editing haha.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Yesterday, I went to the groomer for my regular two week visit. I was a very good boy, and got lots of pets from my groomer. After my grooming session, I told Dad that I wanted to take a little walk, before we went home. Dad took a little video of me. I think I look really good.
> 
> Boo


Gosh he is so sweet.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today was a good day for me. I ate my breakfast at 10 am. Later in the day, I went exploring in the back yard, and played my puzzle games. Dad and I also made contributions to various animal welfare organizations as part of my 20th birthday giving drive. I ate my dinner at 7 pm, after taking my evening medications. Now, I am gonna rest a bit.

Boo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

You've had a busy Boo! You look pretty cute there all tucked in. Sweet dreams! 💤


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Today was a good day for me. I ate my breakfast at 10 am. Later in the day, I went exploring in the back yard, and played my puzzle games. Dad and I also made contributions to various animal welfare organizations as part of my 20th birthday giving drive. I ate my dinner at 7 pm, after taking my evening medications. Now, I am gonna rest a bit.
> 
> ...


Gosh the cutest and sweetest face!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates, Boo! We loved seeing you walking in the video. How nice to not have to navigate snow and ice! And what a cute photo you just posted!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Boo, you look like a puppy and more handsome in every picture. 💓


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today was a beautiful day, warm and sunny. So, Dad let me explore in the back yard for 30 minutes. I enjoyed all the smells, especially the blossoms on the orange trees.

Dad got me a new puzzle game, which I played with in the afternoon. I also ate every bite of my supper without complaint. Now, I am gonna rest for a bit.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lookin’ good there, Boo! ❤ You look like you might have caught a whiff of “squirrel”!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Today was a beautiful day, warm and sunny. So, Dad let me explore in the back yard for 30 minutes. I enjoyed all the smells, especially the blossoms on the orange trees.
> 
> ...


Just weighing in again to tell you how much we love your diary posts. Keep it up, Boo is awesome and Ed agrees that he is the forum mascot. You're crush'n it Boo❣


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, it was cold and windy outside. So, I did not go outside to explore. Dad said I might get blown away. I spent my daynapping, watching television with Dad, or following Dad around the house. I ate all of my dinner tonight, and even requested a late night snack. I just finished playing a puzzle game, and am getting ready for bed.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

I tell ya Boo, you don't look a day over 10!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> I tell ya Boo, you don't look a day over 10!


I agree and thought the same thing!


----------



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

Boo, I LOVE reading your diary entries! Keep them coming! And let me know (your dad might already have listed these?) which animal welfare organizations are part of your 20th birthday giving drive! I'd love to contribute!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Just finished my breakfast. I sure was hungry this morning.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary, 

Today, I had to visit the doctor. I was a little scared but tried to be a good boy. Dad gave me cookies!

This evening I could not get settled. Dad let me play my puzzle games several times. That helped me feel more relaxed. Dad told me that the doctor said all my blood work is stable, and I am looking good. So, she told Dad that I did not have to see her again until the end of April.

Well, I am off to sleep now.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great news from your Dr. Have a good rest sweet Boo. 💓


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,
This morning, I went to the groomer. I looked so handsome after my groom. Unfortunately, it took a long time to get home because of a traffic accident. I really tried but I could not hold it, and ended up pooping in the car.

I think Dad was a little frustrated, when he saw the chunks of poop on my tail and back side, when we got home. What could I do? I ran into the backyard and tried to clean myself on the grass.

I guess I didn’t do a very good job cause Dad put me in the laundry room sink to wash. Don’t tell Dad but he does not give a relaxing bath like my groomer. After Dad dried me, I ran into my room. Dad let me play two of my puzzle games, which put me in a better mood.

I am feeling a little more relaxed now, and taking a nap, while Dad washes my blankets.

Boo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It was a very busy morning for you Boo! I guess it was for Dad too! 😁 You were a very good boy at the groomers. Scout went to the groomer two days ago. I picked him up and placed him on the groomers table. He was standing there while his groomer and I discussed about what needed to be done. You know what Scout did Boo...he pooped on the table! 😳 Don't feel bad Boo. Sometimes things happen! Happy snoozing little one. ❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> This morning, I went to the groomer. I looked so handsome after my groom. Unfortunately, it took a long time to get home because of a traffic accident. I really tried but I could not hold it, and ended up pooping in the car.
> 
> I think Dad was a little frustrated, when he saw the chunks of poop on my tail and back side, when we got home. What could I do? I ran into the backyard and tried to clean myself on the grass.
> ...


Poor Boo! That does not sounds like a fin time for you OR Dad!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel for ya little doggies, something similar happens to me around this time every year when I visit my accountant to turn in my taxes. 😨


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> This morning, I went to the groomer. I looked so handsome after my groom. Unfortunately, it took a long time to get home because of a traffic accident. I really tried but I could not hold it, and ended up pooping in the car.
> 
> I think Dad was a little frustrated, when he saw the chunks of poop on my tail and back side, when we got home. What could I do? I ran into the backyard and tried to clean myself on the grass.
> ...


 I understand your Dad's frustration as I've been there, done that with Willow. But don't worry. Love conquers all!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Grandma wasn’t feeling good today. So, Dad and I took care of her. Dad put my bed in her room. That way, I could keep her company. We watched different shows on Netflix. Grandma’s favorite show is Good Witch. I’m not sure why she likes it because there are no Havanese on the show. Oh well.

Dad even let me eat my lunch with grandma. Grandma had split pea soup with crackers, a pineapple salad, and a lemon meringue tart. I had my lamb dinner with boiled chicken breast. We both finished our lunches.

Now, grandma is resting before a light dinner. I decided to go back to my room and sleep a little too.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are a great therapy dog, Boo!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your such a good boy Boo! I'm sure you made grandma very happy today. 💞


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

A loving, loyal dog is the best medicine!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today was fantastic. After the gardeners came this morning, Dad let me wander in the back yard. I love the smell of fresh mown grass. Dad and I also played my puzzle games together this morning and this evening. I think Dad was impressed that I finish my games so quickly. I told him I may be old but I still know what’s going on.

Playing my games this evening made me very hungry. So, I finished every bite of my dinner. I just went outside to pee and poop. Now, I am getting settled in my bed.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet dreams Boo!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet Boo. I love the smell of fresh mown grass too. Glad you had such a nice day.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

You sure had a busy day Boo! Hope you had a restful night. 🙂


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, I went to see my groomer. She treats me very well, even when I get a little nervous.Grandma told me I looked very handsome after my groom.

Today, Dad had some visitors in the afternoon. I played my puzzle games, while they were there. They all clapped, when I finished playing. I guess they have never seen a smart Havanese like me.
They told Dad I look very young for my age. That made me very happy.

Well, Diary, I had by bedtime animal crackers. So, I am going to sleep now.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

i just learned that my cyber pal, Shama, is fundraising for the Animal Humane Society. Shama is the captain of a team of dogs, and their human companions, who will be participating in a local walk for animals. All donations will go to help the Animal Humane Society. This year, Shama named her team after me (i.e., Boo's Hounds). I am very honored by this gesture. The walk is being held in April 2022.

Shama put a link to the fundraiser in the thread "Boo's 20th Birthday." We encourage forum participants to go to that link, and make a donation to help less fortunate animals. Dad just made a donation as part of my birthday giving drive,

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today is a beautiful day in California. All the flowers are blooming in the back yard. I spent a good thirty minutes enjoying all the back yard smells. Now, I am back inside for a late breakfast. All that smelling made me hungry.

Well, Diary, I decided to start another thread (This Old Havanese Says). I am going to try to post a new thought every day. Dad says it will be a good mental exercise for me. We shall see.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, when I was out in the garden, minding my own business, I stepped on a dying bee. That made me cry. Dad check me out but could not find the stinger just a dead bee. I stepped on a bee once before. So, I knew I would be ok. However, Dad was worried and called the doctor. I did not need to go in cause I was just fine, and had no reaction. Dad sure is a worry wart.

Boo


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Today, when I was out in the garden, minding my own business, I stepped on a dying bee. That made me cry. Dad check me out but could not find the stinger just a dead bee. I stepped on a bee once before. So, I knew I would be ok. However, Dad was worried and called the doctor. I did not need to go in cause I was just fine, and had no reaction. Dad sure is a worry wart.
> 
> Boo


Poor Boo! Glad he is ok.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Today, when I was out in the garden, minding my own business, I stepped on a dying bee. That made me cry. Dad check me out but could not find the stinger just a dead bee. I stepped on a bee once before. So, I knew I would be ok. However, Dad was worried and called the doctor. I did not need to go in cause I was just fine, and had no reaction. Dad sure is a worry wart.
> 
> Boo


Oh, poor Boo! Pixel says you could have milked this for AT LEAST a couple of day’s worth of special treatment! At your age, you should know this, but maybe you never learned the fine theatrical arts. You need to hop on three legs, trembling dramatically, and pretend to be terribly afraid to go out on the grass for quite some time. You DO have to remember which foot got stung… if you start limping on the wrong foot, the jig is up!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow says:

Poor Boo. Glad it wasn't a real sting but you need to pay attention to Karen's instructions on what to do next time.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> Oh, poor Boo! Pixel says you could have milked this for AT LEAST a couple of day’s worth of special treatment! At your age, you should know this, but maybe you never learned the fine theatrical arts. You need to hop on three legs, trembling dramatically, and pretend to be terribly afraid to go out on the grass for quite some time. You DO have to remember which foot got stung… if you start limping on the wrong foot, the jig is up!


You crack me up Karen😂


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Tonight, I played a trick on Dad. After I finished my supper, Dad took me out to potty. When we came back inside, Dad let me play my puzzle game, while he took a shower. Dad was still in the shower, when I finished my puzzle game. Since I was feeling tired, i climbed into my bed instead of waiting for Dad to put me in my bed. Boy, Dad was surprised, when he came in my room and did not see me until he looked in my bed. He did not realize that I can climb in my bed without his help. Haha.

Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You are one clever boy, Boo!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good boy, Boo!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go Boo!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Good for you Boo, you're quite the little stud muffin😋 I love the coloring on your back, you should have your Dad take a few more pics like that. You are truly amazing Boo💜


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Amazing, smart Boo! We love you.💓


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This weekend, I visited the groomer and got a bath and haircut. I look very nice now. My doctor started me on some new medication (gabapentin), which is helping me stay calmer and sleep better. I also have had two injections of Adequan, and am feeling stronger, when I walk outside. I have not stumbled or fallen on my butt at all. I continue to play my puzzle games three times a day. Dad lets me play three different games. So, I am in cookie heaven.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I forgot to tell you that I will be 19.5 at the end of the month. Dad gave some money to Havanese Rescue, as my birthday present.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Boo! You sure look spiffy!!! 💕


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad you are feeling better Boo. What beautiful flowers in your garden!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This is your good friend Boo. Sorry, I have not written in you in a while. Dad has been keeping me so busy that I have been too tired to write in you. However, I am back now!

Yesterday, I went to the groomer for a bath and trim. Grandma told me I looked very handsome and smelled lovely. I said to Dad, “Mr. DeMille, I’m ready for my close-up. “ Dad likes old movies. So, he started laughing. Better laughing than crying, right?

It is nap time now.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You do look fantastic, Boo! Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to hear from you Boo! Grandma is 100 % correct, you are a very handsome guy.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Well, I just got another injection of Adequan this afternoon. It makes me feel more limber. I am preparing for the Animal Walk 2022 for the Animal Humane Society in Minnesota. It's at the Minnesota State Fairgrounds on April 30, 2022, when I will be 19.5 years old. My cyber pal, Shama, is captaining a team called Boo's Hounds (named after me), which will participate in the walk. I hope that they are able to raise lots of money for animals in need. I just checked the website, and Boo's Hounds has raised over $900.00 for the Animal Humane Society. Go Shama!! 

I plan to walk around my backyard a few times on the day of the walk, since I am unable to attend. I hope other forum members will take a short walk on that date or give a small donation to Shama's team at the Animal Walk 2022 website.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This evening my old yorkie friend, Yadi, and her mom stopped by to see us. I had not seen them in several years. Yadi is 13 years old, and still very lively. 

Yadi’s mom brought us a special treat, which we both enjoyed. We wondered in the backyard for a little Bit, while Dad talked to Yadi’s mom. I had not seen Yadi in several years. So, it was nice to visit. Yadi and her mom each gave me a kiss before they left. I guess I am so handsome that they could not resist.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's great that you still enjoy visits from doggy friends from time to time, Boo! 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,
This morning, I was thinking about the many winters that I spent with Dad at our Palm Springs pad. I used to like to lounge on the patio at night and look at the stars.

Sometimes, my old friend, Lola (RIP), used to come with us. Lola and I always got on the bed in grandma’s room after we arrived, and took a little nap. My “poodle brother,” Oliver (RIP) also enjoyed resting on grandma’s bed.

Nowadays, I prefer to stay in the Los Angeles area, as long drives make me nervous. However, I have fond memories of my many trips to the desert.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sweet pups!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Well, I just got another injection of Adequan this afternoon. It makes me feel more limber. I am preparing for the Animal Walk 2022 for the Animal Humane Society in Minnesota. It's at the Minnesota State Fairgrounds on April 30, 2022, when I will be 19.5 years old. My cyber pal, Shama, is captaining a team called Boo's Hounds (named after me), which will participate in the walk. I hope that they are able to raise lots of money for animals in need. I just checked the website, and Boo's Hounds has raised over $900.00 for the Animal Humane Society. Go Shama!!
> 
> ...


Boo! You are amazingly generous. We can't wait to walk in your honor. 

Here is a link to our team website. It would be so fun to have our forum friends JOIN our team, even without making a financial contribution, just to see your names on our roster! If you wanted to, you could take a walk wherever you are the same day we do our walk!

Sorry I'm so behind in the forum. One day, I hope to show you Shama's Valentine's Day and Easter photos along with some agility videos. I also hope to catch up on your news!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, Dad and I were looking at old photos from our trip to France. I told Dad to post the picture of the gardens at Chateau de Villandry. It is a magnificent castle on the banks of the Loire. The gardens are just stunning. I know I will not get to France again. However, I will always remember my time there

Monsieur Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You have lead a most amazing life, Monsieur Boo!!! ❤


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, the jardins de Villandry are gorgeous! Shama has not been there, but her mama has!

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> You have lead a most amazing life, Monsieur Boo!!! ❤


Yes! We have had a lot of adventures together.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, the jardins de Villandry are gorgeous! Shama has not been there, but her mama has!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💙💜


Yes! They are spectacular!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Well, I made it to my 19.5 birthday, and am feeling good most days. I still enjoy playing my puzzle games, three times a day. Dad and I also play find the treat sometimes. I am always very excited, when I find the treat. 

This past Saturday, I went to the groomer. After the groomer, I took a short walk (my version of the Minnesota Animal Walk 2022). It was a beautiful day in Pasadena, California.

Well, Diary, now it is time for my afternoon nap. I have been up with Dad for the past three hours and am feeling tired now.

Boo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

A happy half of birthday to a happy Havie!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, Dad took me to the doctor. I had a lot of different tests. I heard the doctor tell Dad that I was looking really good, and had gained .75lb, which was good news. I have been feeling better lately. So, I have been more hungry. I guess my medications are really helping me.

I just finished my lunch and went outside in the backyard. Now, I am getting ready for my afternoon snooze.

Boo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It's good to hear your feeling better! You are looking awfully cute Boo! 💜 Happy snoozing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Look at those bright eyes, Boo! You are looking cute as a button!!! 💗


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

On Monday, I had my Adequan injection. So, I am still feeling good today. I just finished helping Dad with some pruning in the backyard, which the gardener neglected. I also watched Dad dead head the rose bushes from a safe distance (I hate thorns). Dad let me play my puzzle games, when we came back inside the house. I had my cookie fill. Now, gotta take a little snooze.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good man, Boo! I stay away from thorns too!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Boo - I bet you were a big help!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I went to the groomer this morning. I look very nice now. I played my puzzle games, when I got home. Now, I am getting ready for a nsp.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are the handsomest young man EVA!!! 💕


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness does a little purr-growl when she sees a picture of you, Boo. I think she may have found her Prince Charming!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Handsome as ever Boo!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Such a handsome guy! 😍


----------



## Sdeek (Nov 27, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I went to the groomer this morning. I look very nice now. I played my puzzle games, when I got home. Now, I am getting ready for a nsp.
> 
> ...


Boo, you’re one handsome boy!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I was feeling very strong this afternoon, since I got my Adequan injection in the morning. So, Dad let me explore in the backyard. It was a sunny day but not too hot. Still, I had a big drink of water, when I came back inside.

One of my medicines came today from the compounding pharmacy. The pharmacists enclosed a get well note and a squeaky toy for me. I thought that was nice cause the medicine is awful, even if they say it is chicken flavored.

Dad and I stopped for coffee, after I got my shot this morning. I snoozed in my stroller, while Dad had his coffee. I knew Dad needed a break today.

Well, Diary, I have been up for about 2 hours now. So, I think I am ready for a nap.

Yawn!

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary, 

Hello again! It ‘s me Boo. I forgot to tell you that I am almost 19 years and 7 months old. I don’t know, if I am the oldest male Havanese. However, I certainly am a very handsome old guy.









Boo


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I was feeling very strong this afternoon, since I got my Adequan injection in the morning. So, Dad let me explore in the backyard. It was a sunny day but not too hot. Still, I had a big drink of water, when I came back inside.
> 
> ...


Perry hated his liquid meds (and I think I hated them more!)... luckily I found a compounding pharmacy that can do them in pills instead so we are both happier.

It was funny though, before we traveled I called his vet to get a prescription for the pill version of the med - and the very nice nurse called me back - she was very very chipper but she wanted to let me know that it was difficult to find his dose in pill version. I assured her that I had already found it but needed the prescription to get the price (and then order them).  

So now Perry gets 3 pills in his morning peanut butter plus a capsule opened and sprinkled on his food as well as a few supplements. He then gets 2 pills by themselves at around 8pm (he's not crazy about them because one is the capsule and it does not go down easily... then he gets a couple of treats with the 2nd pill stuck in them )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry hated his liquid meds (and I think I hated them more!)... luckily I found a compounding pharmacy that can do them in pills instead so we are both happier.
> 
> It was funny though, before we traveled I called his vet to get a prescription for the pill version of the med - and the very nice nurse called me back - she was very very chipper but she wanted to let me know that it was difficult to find his dose in pill version. I assured her that I had already found it but needed the prescription to get the price (and then order them).
> 
> So now Perry gets 3 pills in his morning peanut butter plus a capsule opened and sprinkled on his food as well as a few supplements. He then gets 2 pills by themselves at around 8pm (he's not crazy about them because one is the capsule and it does not go down easily... then he gets a couple of treats with the 2nd pill stuck in them )


Kodi has gotten to be a champ about pills. I don't even need to open his mouth. He just pops it down himself, followed by TWO treats. It MUST be TWO treats! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boo, you are TOTALLY amazing! You are certainly the oldest Havanese _I_ know of, and one of the most handsome. (I can't say THE MOST handsome, because two boys are watching me!  )


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Kodi has gotten to be a champ about pills. I don't even need to open his mouth. He just pops it down himself, followed by TWO treats. It MUST be TWO treats! LOL!



I wish Boo was like Kodi. However, he will not just eat a pill pocket out of my hand. I have to wrap his pills in a pill pocket, put on my medical gloves, open his mouth, push the pill pocket to the back of his mouth, close his mouth, and rub his throat so he swallows. I follow with a cookie chaser,which makes the awful ordeal better. Fortunately, he is used to our routine.


I actually prefer liquid formulas, as they are easier for me to administer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I wish Boo was like Kodi. However, he will not just eat a pill pocket out of my hand. I have to wrap his pills in a pill pocket, put on my medical gloves, open his mouth, push the pill pocket to the back of his mouth, close his mouth, and rub his throat so he swallows. I follow with a cookie chaser,which makes the awful ordeal better. Fortunately, he is used to our routine.
> 
> 
> I actually prefer liquid formulas, as they are easier for me to administer.


Oh, I don’t mean he’ll eat a pill pocket… I hand him the naked pill! He’s fantastic about it! I also have to admit that none of my other dogs will do that…. While they are reasonably easy to pill, I do have to open their mouths and put the pill IN when they need to be medicated. I think in Kodi’s case, it is simply that he has been taking an antihisimine DAILY for almost 10 years now. He just knows that he ALWAYS gets his cookie, and the faster that pill goes down, the faster he gets his cookies!!!

My guess is that even though Boo is taking a lot of meds now, he doesn’t have the long term track record that Kodi does. I bet it also helps that he has never had to deal with anything bad tasting or aversive. It’s always the same small white Zyrtec Down the hatch!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles refused to swallow their Nexgard and Interceptor Plus. I always wrapped them in a little Boursin soft cheese and down they go.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Oh, I don’t mean he’ll eat a pill pocket… I hand him the naked pill! He’s fantastic about it! I also have to admit that none of my other dogs will do that…. While they are reasonably easy to pill, I do have to open their mouths and put the pill IN when they need to be medicated. I think in Kodi’s case, it is simply that he has been taking an antihisimine DAILY for almost 10 years now. He just knows that he ALWAYS gets his cookie, and the faster that pill goes down, the faster he gets his cookies!!!
> 
> My guess is that even though Boo is taking a lot of meds now, he doesn’t have the long term track record that Kodi does. I bet it also helps that he has never had to deal with anything bad tasting or aversive. It’s always the same small white Zyrtec Down the hatch!


WOW!!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Scout and Truffles refused to swallow their Nexgard and Interceptor Plus. I always wrapped them in a little Boursin soft cheese and down they go.


Same here with Toffee but it’s a wrap around of mature or vintage Cheddar cheese 😂


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness gets her pills wrapped inside a bit of soft cookie. Usually she just gobbles it up, but lately she has started eating around the bigger pill. Not because she won't take her pill, but because that way Papa wraps it in a second piece of cookie so she gets even more treat. Smart little bugger . . .


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I just learned that Animal Walk 2022 raised a little over $700k for tha Animal Humane Society of Minnesota. Boo’s Hounds (the team named after me) contributed almost $2k toward the total funds raised. All the walkers deserve a round of applause. Good job!!

This morning, I went for my bi monthly groom. As usual, I was a very good boy for the groomer. I am looking good now. After the groomer, I just came home and relaxed for the rest of the day. I ate an early lunch, and explored in the backyard with Dad for a little bit.

Now, it’s time for a quick snooze, my favorite activity.

Happy Memorial Day!

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

You had a busy day Boo and deserve some R&R. Happy Memorial Day handsome boy!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> I wish Boo was like Kodi. However, he will not just eat a pill pocket out of my hand. I have to wrap his pills in a pill pocket, put on my medical gloves, open his mouth, push the pill pocket to the back of his mouth, close his mouth, and rub his throat so he swallows. I follow with a cookie chaser,which makes the awful ordeal better. Fortunately, he is used to our routine.
> 
> 
> I actually prefer liquid formulas, as they are easier for me to administer.


I hated the liquid meds and was very happy when I found the one that was liquid in a minitab version). Perry does well (most of the time) with his morning pills - 3 are in some peanut butter which I stick to the side of his bowl (and he always eats first even when he leaves his regular food), and then I open his capsule and sprinkle it on his food. His evening pills are a little harder because they're not at dinner time so I have to pill him - the capsule is the hardest because they stick to his mouth, but I can usually just pill him and put it all the way at th back of his throat and he'll swallow - he does usually (if I put it in the right place) swallow it pretty well because he knows that that treats are coming - he gets two treats following it - his 2nd pill is stuck inside the first treat and then he gets a second treat as well. 




krandall said:


> Oh, I don’t mean he’ll eat a pill pocket… I hand him the naked pill! He’s fantastic about it! I also have to admit that none of my other dogs will do that…. While they are reasonably easy to pill, I do have to open their mouths and put the pill IN when they need to be medicated. I think in Kodi’s case, it is simply that he has been taking an antihisimine DAILY for almost 10 years now. He just knows that he ALWAYS gets his cookie, and the faster that pill goes down, the faster he gets his cookies!!!
> 
> My guess is that even though Boo is taking a lot of meds now, he doesn’t have the long term track record that Kodi does. I bet it also helps that he has never had to deal with anything bad tasting or aversive. It’s always the same small white Zyrtec Down the hatch!


Perry definitely doesn't have the experience that Kodi has - maybe in a few years he'll take them better - though I am hoping that he doesn't gain that experience and we can be done with pills soon!

I don't use pill pockets. For his morning pills (all 3 are small), rolling them in peanut butter works pretty well - every once in a while he'll eat the peanut butter and leave the pill (this morning he eat the denamarin and ursodiol but spit out the gabapentin), but mostly he doesn't even notice and swallows them all.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Celebrate!! Boo’s in the house, and ready to party.
















Well, I survived my 6 week doctor visit, even though they cuffed me and poked me with needles. I remained stoic, showing no signs of fear. The receptionist told Dad that I am there oldest patient, and she is happy to see me doing so well, Of course, I am Boo, The Jetsetter, and my Dad takes very good care of me.

After we got home, I played my puzzle games, and went exploring in the backyard. Now, I am partied out, and need a nap.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So glad to hear you had a good doctor visit and play time, no wonder you're partied out! You're an awesome boy Boo. 💓


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Scout and Truffles refused to swallow their Nexgard and Interceptor Plus. I always wrapped them in a little Boursin soft cheese and down they go.


I use a small piece of string cheese for Charlottes Prozac. It’s her favorite!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I am looking pretty messy today because I did not get to the groomer this morning. My poor groomer is sick with Covid. I hope that my groomer gets better soon. I told Dad that he does not need to give me a bath cause I hate the laundry room sink. Let’s see if Dad listens to me, and lets me wait to see my groomer.

Dad told me that my doctor said that all my labs are good or stable. She is happy that I am still Stage 1 kidney disease and have a normal T4, normal WBC, and normal RBC. Because things are looking good, she said that we could wait 2 months before my next visit. Of course, I have to continue to see the vet tech, every 2 weeks, for my Adequan injections.

Well, gotta go Diary. Dad said I could explore outside for a little bit.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you look like a normal, “rough and ready Havanese”, Boo! Tell your Dad that Havanese don’t ALWAYS need to be spiffed up! ❤


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think you look as handsome as always! Hope your groomer gets well soon.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I was a naughty boy this morning. I pooped on Dad, when he was taking me into the groomer. Dad didn’t get mad at me. However, I think he was a little upset. So, I was extra good for the groomer, and let her give me a short summer cut.

When Dad came to pick me up about an hour later, my groomer told him I was an angel. I saw Dad roll his eyes at me, and laugh.

I was so happy to get home to pee in my yard. I hate peeing in public spaces. After visiting the backyard, I played my puzzle games.

Now, I am ready for a little snooze.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Boo, accidents happen but glad to hear your grooming went well, love your new summer "do". You are still the handsomest almost 20 year old Havi. 💓


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Normally, I do not like to explore outside in the heat of the day. Instead, I just prefer to stay in my air conditioned room. However, today, Dad convinced me to go out at 2 pm. Man, it was hot. I did manage to find a little shade. After 15 minutes, I decided I had enough sunshine and headed for the patio. I sat on the cool concrete til Dad finished watering the plants.

Boo


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Boo, I’m with you when it comes to summer heat! 🥵 I’m sure the patio felt heavenly on your tummy, ahhhh! You always look spiffy, dog days or no 😉!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear sweet Boo, I really do appreciate your updates! We think of you often!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good boy, Boo! Glad you enjoyed a little sunshine!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow and I both hate the heat! She always looks for shade when we go on a short walk.


----------



## BocaVista (11 mo ago)

Boo, you are awesome! I enjoy reading all of your updates. Please keep them coming!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I just woke up from my afternoon nap, and went outside to potty. When I came back in the house, Dad told me that I had received a package from my forum friend, Shama. I was very excited because I do not get many packages.

Shama sent me some of the items that she received at the Animal Walk 2022 (2 squeaky toys and a bag of cookies). Dad said I can have a cookie, if I eat all my supper tonight.

It’s so nice to have a forum friend like Shama. I hope that I am feeling well enough in 2023 to participate in the Walk again.

Boo








.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

So, so cute!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama is so happy to know that Boo received her package, and she really loved seeing his picture with the contents! She thought Boo would be likely to remember that the llama came from Shama since llama and Shama rhyme! 

Below are some pictures of Shama with all the prizes that she received thanks to the generous donations of family and friends, including several forum members. 

I am also including a link to a video of her attacking the moose that she later sent to Boo. (Please let me know if you are able to view the video and hear the song that I thought went with the video so well ... Thanks!)




























Here is a link to the video of Shama attacking the moose.

Here is a link to the thread about the 2022 Walk for Animals.

Shama will keep the octopus, because she loves octopuses. (You must see My Octopus Teacher on Netflix! If you like it, you may enjoy reading The Soul of an Octopus too!)

She will keep the bags and the water bottle. She will donate the other toys to a raffle at some point in the future, either for the North Star Havanese Club or for our local kennel club, or maybe she'll give them to puppies she meets. (She just met a sweet Havanese puppy named Ivy who lives near us. Didn't think of offering her one of the toys though ...)

Thanks again to everyone who participated in the Walk for Animals. 

Boo, what did you think of the treats? Shama couldn't have them due to her restricted kidney disease diet, but she hopes you enjoyed them!

💙💚💜💛🧡


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama is so happy to know that Boo received her package, and she really loved seeing his picture with the contents! She thought Boo would be likely to remember that the llama came from Shama since llama and Shama rhyme!
> 
> Below are some pictures of Shama with all the prizes that she received thanks to the generous donations of family and friends, including several forum members.
> 
> ...


Boo gobbled up the treat because he is a cookie monster!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I just woke up from my afternoon nap, and went outside to potty. When I came back in the house, Dad told me that I had received a package from my forum friend, Shama. I was very excited because I do not get many packages.
> 
> ...


Handsome as always 💜 and yes, Shama is wonderful🥰


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama is so happy to know that Boo received her package, and she really loved seeing his picture with the contents! She thought Boo would be likely to remember that the llama came from Shama since llama and Shama rhyme!
> 
> Below are some pictures of Shama with all the prizes that she received thanks to the generous donations of family and friends, including several forum members.
> 
> ...


What fun! I haven't been able to see the videos but I will do some troubleshooting after dinner.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This afternoon my Buddy Belt order arrived, all the way from Toronto, Canada. I was so excited to get two new harnesses and leads. Dad said he would post some pictures in the next few days.

I had a pretty lazy day, napping and playing my puzzle games. I went out in the backyard for about 20 minutes in the early evening. There were lots of good smells.

Well, it is a little past 9 pm. I am ready for bed. I will probably wake up about 2 am to go potty and visit with Dad. Then, I will go back to sleep until 8 or 9 am.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, Dad took me to the doctor. I had to pee in a cup and give blood. The doctor also took my blood pressure, which was perfect. She told Dad that I had gained a little weight, and seemed stable. She called Dad this evening and told him that my blood and urine tests looked good except for a slightly low T4 value. She told Dad that she would do some additional testing to check out my thyroid function. Hopefully, I am ok.

I am going to the groomer on Saturday. I will write more later.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Boo! Glad to hear you are still doing great! 💕


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Glad to hear from you, Boo! 🥰


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, I went to the groomer to get nice and clean. Dad was very proud of me because I was quiet in the car. The groomer also told Dad that I was a very good boy, and no trouble at all. I look really handsome now.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You certainly DO look handsome, Boo!!! 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Boo you are always a very handsome boy!


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

What a good boy you are, Boo!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, my doctor talked to Dad and told him that my TSH and Free T4 by ED levels were suggestive of early hypothyroidism. As such, she prescribed a thyroid replacement tablet for me to take every morning. She plans to recheck my thyroid function in 3-4 weeks. So, now, I am up to ten medications. I guess I am lucky cause I still feel pretty good most days,

Boo


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

(((hug))


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

There are only 77 more days until my 20th birthday. I am so excited. Dad said that grandma and his sister ordered some special gifts for me, which should be coming soon. I can’t wait to see them.

I am still playing my puzzle games three times a day, and exploring in the backyard every evening. However, I also am getting plenty of rest. I always feel stronger and more alert, when I am well rested.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We love you Boo!!! 💗


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning. after getting a drink of water, I sat beside my water bowl to catch a few rays of sun. After a minute, I realized I was done with the sun and ready to play my puzzle games. COOKIES!!

Boo


----------



## Psadler (6 mo ago)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> It is almost 3 am on 11/24, and I am getting ready to sleep. For some reason, I got really hungry around 2 am, and started crying. Lucky, Dad figured out what I wanted cause I needed food. I just wanted cookies not my food earlier in the day. I think it is that medicine he gave me. Now, I am getting in my bed and ready to close my eyes. Night.
> 
> Boo


----------



## Psadler (6 mo ago)

Take care yourself Bo I am so excited for your diary moms to


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> There are only 77 more days until my 20th birthday. I am so excited. Dad said that grandma and his sister ordered some special gifts for me, which should be coming soon. I can’t wait to see them.
> 
> ...


If I calculated correctly, that means your birthday a little after Thanksgiving! We are all grateful for you, Boo! 😊


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't wait to celebrate with you handsome boy!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

DogLover99 said:


> If I calculated correctly, that means your birthday a little after Thanksgiving! We are all grateful for you, Boo! 😊


Actually, I was born on Halloween (10/31/02). That is the reason my name is Boo.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, I had to go to the vet for my Adequan injection and medication refills. I decided to wear some of my birthday presents. Everyone loved my look.

Boo


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

BoosDad said:


> Actually, I was born on Halloween (10/31/02). That is the reason my name is Boo.


Oh, oops! My bad 😅


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

This morning, I saw my groomer. She gave me a nice bath and a haircut. I love her cause she is very gentle, and does not scare me.

After my bath, Dad and I stopped at the park for 20 minutes, so that I could get a little exercise before it got too hot. I saw some other little dogs. However, Dad said I was the best looking of the bunch.

Now, I am home, and just finished working my puzzle games. I am gonna take a little afternoon nap.

Boo


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking good Boo!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

You are looking quite handsome Boo! Happy nap time. 💤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I a. SURE you were the beat looking guy in the park… especially with your fancy new harness!!! 💕


----------



## llomax (5 mo ago)

Sheri said:


> (((hug))


Boo is precious. I can’t believe his age. His coat is so healthy. What a sweetie. Love the name.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

llomax said:


> Boo is precious. I can’t believe his age. His coat is so healthy. What a sweetie. Love the name. I’ll


Thank you. His name is Boo because he was born on Halloween.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday, I saw the doctor for a recheck. She wanted to make sure my thyroid was fuctionioning well with supplementation.

Dad said that she emailed the lab results today. She told Dad, “Boo’s labs look great! Continue on same regimen. We will recheck in 2 months,” Dad explained that my white and red blood cell counts were excellent. Also, thyroid, liver, and kidney tests all were in the normal range. I guess I am lucky to have such a good doctor.

I just finished playing my puzzle games, and climbed into bed for a little snooze.

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Dad took me too see my groomer today. We had a really good time. She always gets me in and out in an hour. So, I am never waiting. I do not like to wait.

This morning, I wore my Hermes harness and leash. Another grooming client said that I must be the most fashionable dog in Pasadena. That made me blush.

When we got home, I was off to explore in the backyard. Now, I am just gonna relax for a little bit, while Dad washes my bedding.


----------



## llomax (5 mo ago)

Look at that face. ❤ Boo you are precious. Glad to hear you had a good day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You look fantastic Mr. Boo! 💕


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

There are less than







35 days until my 20th birthday. I am getting really excited. Though, I probably will sleep most of the day. Napping and eating cookies are my favorite activities. However, I still go out with Dad to the backyard every day for a little exercise. Of course, I never miss a chance to play my puzzle games.

Boo


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Dear Boo, What a great life for an oldster! Your daily life as a treasured Hav sounds like my days as a human! I love naps, cookies, puzzles and I get over to the gym daily for exercise when my Hav allows my departure.
You are a very handsome man! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## llomax (5 mo ago)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> There are less than
> View attachment 178969
> ...


He is amazing. What a handsome boy.❤


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary.

There are Just 30 More Days until I reach 20 years old. Count down with me.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We definitely will, Boo!!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I just got home from the groomer. I was in and out in 60 minutes. Now, I am getting ready to play my puzzle games.

Boo


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

You are such a smart, sweet fella Boo. Toff and I are counting down the days to your Birthday and send you loads of hugs 🌈🦋💐💖


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

You are a very handsome boy Boo! 💓


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

You are looking very dapper after your visit with your groomer! Enjoy your puzzle play and then maybe a nice nap!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You look fantastic, Boo! Which one of your gorgeous harnesses did you wear today?


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

For today, I picked a leather Buddy Belt and lead in a blue jean color with aged brass hardware. Casual but a little trendy looking.

Boo


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

You always look handsome Boo!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Yesterday, it was raining, when I went to the groomer. I was afraid that I was gonna get all wet, cause I did not have my raincoat on. However, Dad parked in front of the grooming salon and the groomer came out with an umbrella. She carried me into the salon, so that I did not get wet.

Fortunately, when Dad came to pick me up, it had stopped raining. I felt relaxed after my groom and went home to play my puzzle games. I am really excited that there are only 15 more day until my birthday.

Boo


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Yesterday, it was raining, when I went to the groomer. I was afraid that I was gonna get all wet, cause I did not have my raincoat on. However, Dad parked in front of the grooming salon and the groomer came out with an umbrella. She carried me into the salon, so that I did not get wet.
> 
> ...


You're amazing Boo. I was talking about Halloween yesterday and thought of you. We're excited up here to celebrate your birthday with you. Would you please tell your Dad that we that we _really_ like your diary posts😋


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Boo, you have such a considerate groomer. I am glad you got to go to your grooming without getting your feet soggy wet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking great, Boo! And I am so glad that your groomer was so considerate of you! Ducky wants to know if she’ll come here and escort him on potty breaks. He is a “sugar dog” also, and that is a hardship on the east coast!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

No pressure Boo, but I saw this story in the news today . . .


TobyKeith was born on Jan. 9, 2001,

*TobyKeith, the chihuahua, is 'back on his throne' as the world's oldest living dog*

MIKE SNIDER
October 13, 2022, 5:02 AM
It's TobyKeith's time again. The 21-year-old chihuahua has regained the title of the world's oldest living dog.
The previous titleholder, Pebbles, a 22-year-old South Carolina-based toy fox terrier, died on Oct. 3 after a long life full of "country music and being loved," owner Julie Gregory wrote on Instagram.
"We send our sincerest condolences to Pebbles' family," Kylie Galloway with Guinness World Records North America told USA TODAY on Wednesday. "I can confirm that TobyKeith currently holds the Guinness World Records title for the oldest dog living."
Pebbles earned the crown after her owners Bobby and Julie Gregory read about TobyKeith, when the Florida dog was deemed the world's oldest by Guinness in April. The Gregorys realized Pebbles was older and applied for the record, which Guinness awarded to Pebbles in May.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Looking great, Boo! And I am so glad that your groomer was so considerate of you! Ducky wants to know if she’ll come here and escort him on potty breaks. He is a “sugar dog” also, and that is a hardship on the east coast!


Perry would like to let Ducky know that this is the ONE advantage of not having a fenced yard... Mom has to take you for walks and when the grass is wet you can just pee in the driveway and poop on the road and avoid getting your feet wet at all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry would like to let Ducky know that this is the ONE advantage of not having a fenced yard... Mom has to take you for walks and when the grass is wet you can just pee in the driveway and poop on the road and avoid getting your feet wet at all!


Well, in our house there are always potty boxes! LOL!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> No pressure Boo, but I saw this story in the news today . . .
> 
> ...


We just take it day by day. We hope to celebrate a few more birthdays.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Well, in our house there are always potty boxes! LOL!


I wish Ducky would teach Perry how to use one!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

Today, I was in a grumpy mood, when I went to the groomer, I was barking and fussing. However, I just wanted to go home to pee and get a drink of water. My groomer was a little worried about me, Dad told her I always sing along with the radio on the way home.

When I got home, I went potty and got a big drink of water. Afterwards, I felt much less anxious and settled down to play my puzzle games. I told Dsd that I am not loosing it. I just get anxious and confused sometimes. Now, I am ready for a nap,

Boo


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear Diary,

I am so glad I have been able to spend time writing in you, during the past year. However, since this is your last page, tomorrow, I will be opening a new journal. Since I will be a year older, it is entitled Diary of a 20 Year Old Havanese or Further Adventures with Mr. Boo. I plan to leave no paw behind.

Diary, I will miss you. You allowed me to express all my thoughts, as a 19 year old Havanese. Please be sure to follow me in my new journal.

Boo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We can't WAIT to follow your new journal, Boo! 😘


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking forward to your new year of adventures.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear Boo,
When ShamaPapa started reading your journal entry to me, I was afraid it was going to say you were hanging up your journaling.
We will be thrilled to read of your continued adventures in your diary of a 20 year old Havanese!
Happy Early Birthday! Can't wait for tomorrow!
ShamaMama, ShamaPapa, and your little friend Shama too!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

HAPPY 20TH BIRTHDAY, BOO!

We hope you have the most wonderful day!

ShamaMama, ShamaPapa, and your secret admirer Shama

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

HAPPY HAPPY 20th BIRTHDAY wishes Boo! Hope you have a wonderful day with lot's of treats! 🎉🎈🥳🦴🎶💗


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy 20th Birthday Boo! Wishing you lots of treats, pets and puzzle time topped off with a nice walkie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday BOO!!!

From the High Jump Gang!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy birthday BOO!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa, ShamaMama, and Her Royal Highness Shama, first of her name, Queen of the House and Deck, Lady of the Yard, and Protector of the Pack. 

Happy Birthday, Boo! We hope you have the most specialest of special days.


----------

